

Positive Impressions of The New Samsung Galaxy S4 - wslh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/haydnshaughnessy/2013/03/15/positive-impressions-from-the-samsung-galaxy-s4-launch/

======
wslh
It seems only a rant and digression about life instead of details about the
S4.

